#   - "   " ( 6 -   )

## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!! !!!!

----------


## - ()

?)))))))))

----------


## 56

> ?)))))))))


 ::flirt::  !  )))))))))))))))))

----------


## - ()

> !  )))))))))))))))))


 !!!!  :Wow:  2  !!!        !  :Empathy:

----------


## 56

:Smilie: 
 :Wink:

----------


## 56

, ,     ?  :Mocking:

----------


## - ()

> , ,     ?


   ,  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


     ,  .    , --ѣ,  ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,  .    , --ѣ,  ,


 !?  :Lol:

----------


## - ()

!?  :Embarrassment:  56    ?  :Redface:  ...

----------


## 56

> !?


 :Girl Angel:

----------


## 56

> !?  56    ?  ...


 ,     :Pleasantry:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  ....  ,    :yes:

----------


## 56

> ....  ,


 :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:    56    :Girl In Love:

----------


## 56

> 56


 -        :Big Grin:   :Girl Blum:

----------


## - ()

> -


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     ?   !  :Lol:

----------


## 56

:Hmm:

----------


## - ()

:Dezl:   !!!

----------

!!!!!!!!

----------


## 56

> !!!


 :Loved in:  :Loved in:  :Loved in:  ,         ,    ,        :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !!!!!!!!


  :Gentelmen: 
 :4:

----------

> 


  ,     ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,     ?


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Secret:

----------


## - ()

> !!!!!!!!


!!!!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

,  ?  ::flirt::

----------


## - ()

> ,  ?


!!!       !?  !!!

----------


## - ()

> ,  ?


!!!       !?  !!!

----------

> !!!       !?  !!!


.....     ....    ? ,    ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

...    ..... :Ill: !  !

----------

""         :Scare3:

----------


## = zakon =

> ,            ....


,  -       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  -


          ,    ....  :Mocking:

----------

> ,  -


      ""     -

----------


## = zakon =

> !  ...       !?    !     !


  ,  ,  ,      :Wink: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## = zakon =

> !  ...       !?    !     !


,                  .   :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> ,                  .


  ,   KORNILOV (     )       :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## = zakon =

> ,   KORNILOV (     )


  :Smilie:

----------


## osfo

> ,                  .


  ...    ...

----------


## = zakon =

> ,   KORNILOV (     )


   ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...    ...


     ?
-   !

----------


## 56

> ...    ...


-  ,   ,   .     ,  ,        ,     ,   ,

----------


## = zakon =

> ?
> -   !


    ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,

----------


## = zakon =

> 


 !!!

----------


## 56

> !!!


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## = zakon =

> ,


    :         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> :


  :Wow:

----------


## = zakon =

,      ""  ...

----------


## 56

> ,      ""  ...


   "": "!      !!!     !   !"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

.   347    ,  , ,        ...   - ,    , ,  ... ,      "  "    .      .    .    .  ,  ...     ( ) ,    ,     ...".
    ,        (     ) ,   ...     . , ,   ...
   .   . ,    ,           .    .     ??!!  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> .   347    ,  , ,        ...   - ,    , ,  ... ,      "  "    .      .    .    .  ,  ...     ( ) ,    ,     ...".
>     ,        (     ),   ...     . , ,   ...
>    .   . ,    ,           .    .     ??!!


   ":   "

----------


## osfo

> ":   "


  -       .   " " ,   , ,    .

----------


## 56

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:     -

----------


## .

*osfo*,        . ,      ,      .

----------


## 56

> *osfo*,        . ,      ,      .


  :Smilie:

----------


## osfo

> *osfo*,        . ,      ,      .


    .

----------


## 56

> .


    ,

----------


## osfo

> ,


   .

----------


## 56

> .


, ,  .

----------


## = zakon =

> *osfo*,        . ,      ,      .


  :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

*osfo*,   .  ,      -  ...

----------


## = zakon =

> .


, ,     ...

----------


## 56

> 


     ,     ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> *osfo*,   .  ,      -  ...


 ! ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## 56

> , ,     ...

----------


## osfo

> ! ,  ,   ,  .


,   ,   ,      ,  , -  ,         ...   2- .

----------


## 56

> ,   ,   ,      ,  , -  ,         ...   2- .


    ?       :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## osfo

> , ,     ...


  .
   ,      .
 : 
- ,  ? 
-,    !
-,     .....

----------


## = zakon =

> ,      ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> 


 :Girl Impossible:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## 56

> ,  .


...     ...  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## = zakon =

> .
>    ,      .
>  : 
> - ,  ? 
> -,    !
> -,     .....


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> ,


    (?)         .

----------


## 56

> 


  , ,  ,    ,       :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## deklarant_

> ...     ,   ...


     ,     ,       .

----------


## 56

> (?)         .


,    - ,  56 -   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:       200 ?

----------

> osfo  ,      ,    !


       3

----------


## 56

> ,     ,       .


 !  !     !  !  !    ,   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

> 200 ?


     ...  !  -  ,          ...

----------


## = zakon =

> ,    - ,  56 -        200 ?


 "200"   ...

----------


## 56

> ...  ! .


  :Wow:

----------


## = zakon =

> 3


      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## osfo

> ?


 .. ,  ,  ,   , -    ,    ,       .

----------


## mvf

> 


_ ! ()_

----------


## osfo

> 


   .

----------


## 56

> ?


 ,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> .. ,  ,  ,   , -    ,    ,       .


            . ,    .  .         ,             ,     .

----------

> ?


    .  . 

_*    ..._

----------


## osfo

> . ,    .  .         ,             ,     .


.. .  .

----------


## 56

> .. .  .

----------


## = zakon =

> .  .


     ...     :Smilie:

----------


## = zakon =

> .. .  .


. .        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> . .


 ,  ,     ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...


  ,      :Wow:

----------

> "200"   ...


   ....   "  200" - 200 -  ,     ...  :Biggrin:    zakon  ,    " 200"  :Scare:

----------


## 56

> ....   "  200" - 200 -  ,     ...    zakon  ,    " 200"


      .  ,       ,   ,   -  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

:Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:     !

----------


## 56

> !


  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

f       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## = zakon =

> ,  ,     ,


  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !


   , ,  ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## = zakon =

> !


,     :Wink:

----------


## 56

> f       ?


   ,      ,        :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## = zakon =

> f       ?


   ,   .
 :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> 


     ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   .


      ?       !  :Big Grin:

----------


## = zakon =

> ,      ,


     ,      !

----------


## 56

> !


,   osfo   ?         !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,


  ?   ... ! !

----------


## 56

> ,      !


  ,     :           :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,


  ?   ... ! !

----------

> ?


   !!!!

----------


## 56

> ?   ... ! !


     ?

----------


## - ()

!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !!!!


  :EEK!:

----------


## 56

> !


     -    !

----------


## = zakon =

> !!!!


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

? ))))     100%  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

! !              !  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> ? ))))     100%


    ))))  -

----------

> 


,    ...

----------


## 56

> ,    ...


      ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## osfo

> ,      !


    .

----------


## 56

!
 ,   ,
 ,    .

   .
    .
    ,


    ,
 ,    !
    ,
   !

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

!!!   ! ))))  :Wow:

----------


## = zakon =

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> 


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ....    ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ...


    ... :yes:

----------


## = zakon =

> ....    ,    !


  :Smilie:

----------

,
  ,
   !
     ,
     ,
   !
   -  !
  !
  !
   .  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> 


  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


 .  .  146%.  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

....    ... :Frown:

----------

> ! !              !


 , ,   ....             :Biggrin:

----------

> ....    ...


 .....  !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> .  .  146%.


 :Big Grin:       ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> .....  !


  !       !?      ! Txt     !   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

> , ,   ....


  ?        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> .


   !       !  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

:         :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !       !?      ! Txt     !   ?


        !  :Rofl:  
.....   !!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:

----------

> ?        ?


,      ....  .....  ......           ,    .....          :Rofl:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ....  .....  ......           ,    .....


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:    !      !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !  
> .....   !!!!!!!!


 :Lip:  :Lip:  :Lip:

----------

> !      !


       ,         ,   .....   -......   . .,  402    -  , - ;   402      ......     402.... .....       (  )  :Biggrin:

----------

> 


      .....    ...... ?????  :Girl Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,         ,   .....   -......   . .,  402    -  , - ;   402      ......     402.... .....       (  )


   ...   2    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> .....    ...... ?????


!   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## deklarant_



----------

> ...   2


  :Lol:

----------

> !   !


  ???  :Rofl:

----------


## - ()

> 


      ?     !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :yes:

----------


## - ()

> ???


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:        ?  :Wow:

----------


## deklarant_

> ?     !


 http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=164

----------

> ?     !


,    ....  ....  ....  , ....  - ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ,    ....  ....  ....  , ....  - ???

----------


## - ()

!!!!!  !

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:    !    :Redface:

----------


## deklarant_

> !


  ?   .

----------


## - ()

> ?   .


!  :Embarrassment:   !        !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !


   .... deklarant,  ,      -  ...     ,    -  !

----------

> !


    ???  :Girl Blum:   :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> ???


! !!!              :Wow:

----------


## mvf

...      !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!     !?   ...   ...   ...   ! :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...      !


      ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ?


 -  .    ...     !

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## - ()

> ...



    !    !          !

----------


## 56

> ....    ...


,    :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


   ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


  :      !  :Frown:

----------


## 56

,   !

----------


## - ()

> :      !


     ,    .     (, ,      )      .       ,           . :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,   !


 :EEK!:     !?

----------


## 56

> ,    .     (, ,      )      .       ,           .


 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> !?


, , !  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> ?


 :Wow:  !   !

----------


## 56

> !   !


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?


 ,  ,    .     ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> 


   ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,    .     ,   .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## - ()

? :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ?

----------


## 56

> ?


  :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


, , !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


     ...   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...


      ...  :Girl:

----------


## 56

?  :Embarrassment:    ,     :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ?    ,


   ,    .   ,      :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


    .         .     ,          :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ?    ,


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Girl Blum:  :Girl Blum:  :Girl Blum:

----------


## - ()

> ,    .   ,


      ! :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


, , ,   ,   !

----------


## - ()

> , , ,   ,   !


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  :be-be-be:

----------


## - ()

?))

----------


## 56

> 


   .  , ,     -          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ?))


?      :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


    ,            :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,


  -   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> -


   ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     ?      ?      ,        ?    ?)))) :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !    ?      ?      ,        ?    ?))))


 , ,      ...................          :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

́ ́ ́

----------


## - ()

> , ,      ...................


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  !!!   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     !

----------


## 56

> !!!   !     !


  -    ,   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ́ ́ ́


   ?  :Frown:

----------


## 56

> ?


  ,  ,   .

----------


## - ()

:yes:  :Wow:  :Big Grin:          ?  :Wow:

----------


## deklarant_

> ,


  ,      ,      ,    ,   ,      .



- , ?
- !
-  ....     .
-   -    ?
-     ...

-           .

-,     ?!?!?     ?!?!?

-    :        .

----------


## 56

,      ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

,    -    ""?

----------


## 56

> ?


 ?!  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ,      :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54179551]  ,      ,      ,    ,   ,      .

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ,     !   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

[QUOTE=- ();54179557]


> ,      ,      ,    ,   ,      .
> 
>   ,     !


  !     ,       :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Lip:  :Lip:  :Lip:         " "  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

[QUOTE= 56;54179558]


> !     ,


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> " "


   ,

----------


## 56

[QUOTE=- ();54179560]


> 


  ,     ,       :Wow:

----------


## deklarant_

> !    ?      ?  ** ,        ?    ?))))


   ,

----------


## 56

> ,


     ????  :Scare3:  :Scare3:  :Scare3:

----------


## - ()

[QUOTE= 56;54179563]


> ,     ,


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:      !?

----------


## - ()

> ,


...       2  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Phone call:

----------


## 56

[QUOTE=- ();54179569]


> !?


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


    8 800   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

[QUOTE= 56;54179572]


> 


     !       !     !      !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

[QUOTE=- ();54179575]


> !       !     !      !


     !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

[QUOTE= 56;54179577]


> !


p   p p p          p      :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:   ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

[QUOTE=- ();54179580]


> p   p p p          p       ?


,    ?  ,  ,       :Girl Dance:  :Girl Dance:  :Girl Dance:

----------


## - ()

[QUOTE= 56;54179581]


> ,    ?  ,  ,


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      ?  :Big Grin:   ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

[QUOTE=- ();54179583]


> ?   !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

[QUOTE= 56;54179584]


> 


 , , ....    :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

[QUOTE=- ();54179588]


> , , ....


 ?   ?  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## 56

> , , ....


,     ,       ...

----------


## 56

,

----------


## - ()

[QUOTE= 56;54179591]


> ?   ?


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  !   ! :1:

----------


## 56

> !   !


  :Smilie:

----------


## = zakon =

> !   !


       ???  :EEK!:

----------


## 56

> ???


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## = zakon =

> 


       ?  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ?


  :Embarrassment:  :Redface:

----------


## = zakon =

> 


     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> ...


 ,        -   :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## = zakon =

> ,        -


     ...
,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ...
> ,


 , !  :Abuse:

----------


## = zakon =

> , !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


-   ,         :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## = zakon =

> -   ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> 


 !         ?  :Pardon:  :Pardon:  :Pardon:

----------


## = zakon =

> !         ?


      !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !!!


.     ,    ,   ? !  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## = zakon =

> .     ,    ,   ? !


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


   ,          :Girl Blush2:  :Girl Blush2:

----------


## = zakon =

> ,


      ...

----------


## - ()

> ,


! 2  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:     !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...


 !    !   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!  ...   , ,      !      !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...      !


27,28,29,30... ... 30   29 ,    -     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    : ,


      ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 27,28,29,30... ... 30   29 ,    -     !


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


-,    !

----------


## 56

> ?


,  ,   ....  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,   ....


  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -,    !


      !  :Wow:

----------


## Klim_ov

........................

----------


## - ()

> ........................


   ?  :Big Grin:  )))     ? )))

----------


## Klim_ov



----------


## - ()

> 


    !?  :Wow:     ! :Big Grin:     !       !)))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Klim_ov

> !?     !    !       !)))

----------


## - ()

!   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!    )))     ))) :Big Grin:

----------

> !    )))     )))


,       .....    ?! 
   ....  ,  , ,   ....     ,   ,    ...   ,   ...  ,    ...     ,        ...      !

----------


## - ()

> ,       .....    ?! 
>    ....  ,  , ,   ....     ,   ,    ...   ,   ...  ,    ...     ,        ...      !


   !    !          !   !  !     ...    !  :Wow:   ,    )))   ))))   ))     ))  ! )))

----------


## 56

> ,    )))   ))))   ))     ))  ! )))


, )))   :Wink:

----------


## - ()

!  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !  !


!   ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !   ???


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      ?

----------


## 56

> ?


,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,


    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


!!! !!!  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> !!! !!!


 ,  ))))))  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,  ))))))


" **   ?"  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> " **   ?"


!     !?))))))    !   !)))) ! :Wow:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !     !?))))))    !   !)))) !


  , .         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> , .


     ))))) :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> )))))


  -   :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> -


     )))))  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> )))))


     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> ?


 :Big Grin:      !?  :Big Grin:  , ,  !)))   )))))  :Wow:  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

?

----------


## 56

> )))))


 ?  :Shok:

----------


## 56

> ?

----------


## - ()

> ?


 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

> 


       )))) :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ?


  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ,  ,   ,    ))))  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ))))


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,  !


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> 


  ,      ? )))  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> 


 ? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,      ? )))


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> 


     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 


    ,     10  :yes:

----------


## - ()

?  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

,     ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

,    ??!!    -  ,  ..       ...     ..   ..    .   -      .   -   . ,       -   ..       .

----------


## - ()

> ,    ??!!    -  ,  ..       ...     .   -      .   -   . ,       -   ..       .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


,

----------


## osfo

> ?


   ,   .

----------


## - ()

> ,   .


    !!! :Big Grin:      ,  !? !?     !?  :EEK!:

----------


## - ()

> ,


,    ?                 ?)))      ,         ?)))     ? ))))  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,    ?                 ?)))      ,         ?)))     ? ))))


   ! !  :Girl Impossible:

----------


## - ()

> ! !


   ))))     ))))        !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ))))     ))))        !?


!!!!!

----------


## - ()

> !!!!!


       )))  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> )))


   ,

----------


## - ()

> ,


     ...... :yes:

----------


## 56

> ......


     ?! -!         ,   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

? ?     )))))) !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ?! -!         ,   !


  ,     ... ...

----------


## 56

> ,     ... ...


,       ?

----------


## - ()

> ,       ?


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  , )))))  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ,       ,   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

?  :Wow:

----------


## osfo

> ? ?     )))))) !


....  .
 .  -      .  .
     -    .     .  .

----------


## - ()

> ....  .
>  .  -      .  .
>      -    .     .  .


  , .  . :Big Grin: 
               .  . :Big Grin: 
    .  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ! :Wow:

----------


## 56

?     :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> ?


  ,    !))))  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


-!    ! :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> -!    !


       ?  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ?


       ,           :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 ,        !  :Wow:

----------


## osfo

> , .  .
>                .  .
>     .  .


1. .      , ,   ..;
2. ,   ,    .      -     -     ;
3.  .         ....

----------


## - ()

> 1. .      , ,   ..;
> 2. ,   ,    .      -     -     ;
> 3.  .         ....


1.       ,    !     !   ,   !))))
2. ,  ,    !     ?))))    ,   !     ,      ))))
3.      )))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Klim_ov



----------


## - ()

> 


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

! :Big Grin:    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!  !          !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

)))   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> )))   !


    !  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !  !


     , ?

----------


## - ()

> !


 ))))     ))) :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ))))     )))


 ,   : , , ...

----------


## - ()

> , ?


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,   : , , ...


  , , ,   cec...  ...  ... :Wow:

----------


## 56

> , , ,   cec...  ...  ...


   ,   ... :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

...      !!!  :Girl Cray:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ...


 ,  -  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...      !!!


,  :  .   ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,  -

----------


## - ()

> ,  :  .   ,   .


 :
1.     
2.    
3.  20 
4. .
     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


        !   !       :Wow:

----------


## 56

> :
> 1.     
> 2.    
> 3.  20 
> 4. .
>      ?


      !  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !   !


  ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

:

   ?
   !
  ???
  !
  ???
   .

 :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> :
> 
>    ?
>    !
>   ???
>   !
>   ???
>    .


,      ))))))))

----------


## - ()

? 

   : "    !    - !
   : "   ,  , "" -  !

 :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ? 
> 
>    : "    !    - !
>    : "   ,  , "" -  !


    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> !


  !?       !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?       !


,     ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


?   :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> ?


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


, ,    ,       ! :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> , ,    ,       !


    !?     !     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,      !    !?  :Frown:

----------


## 56

> ,      !    !?


, ,      :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> , ,


 :Wow:    !  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !  !


 ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,                   :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


,       :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 :Big Grin:        ,      ,           ! :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!   !   !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,  ... !  :Frown:

----------


## osfo

> ,  ... !


,  ?     -  -     .

----------


## - ()

> ,  ?     -  -     .


  !      3  !))))   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> !      3  !))))   ?


      2    , ,   -  ...,      .

----------


## - ()

> 2    , ,   -  ...,      .


  ,       :Big Grin:        ?       !   !                     !      ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Klim_ov

.    ?

----------


## osfo

,   .     -     .    ,   ,      .            -    .         ,     .    ?     ?      -       .           -    ...            .   . 
    ,    -     ,    -   .     ,         .       - ...   ,          .       .       .
           . ,        . ,    ,     . ,    .  - .
 ,      , ,          ???    ,     -     , ,     . ,       - ,      ,      ..
            . ...    - .      ,    ...       .

       ?  .  .   ,   ,    ,        .        ,          ...     .

 ,      .                . 

             ?! ))) . 
 ,     -    . 
      -  ,       " ",  " "  ,    ... .  .
.

----------


## - ()

> .    ?


 !  !  ,   ?       , , ,       .)))

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,   ,      "" )))     ,   ,     ,      ?      !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:           ,        :  ,     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

?     ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> ?     ?


  ,  ,   ,    ,  ,    ,   ...      .         ""   ,       ...         ..

----------


## osfo

> ,   ..


   .... "" ,     "",      (     ), ..  -    ,      - .    ""  ..

  ,      -     .

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,   ,    ,  ,    ,   ...      .         ""   ,       ...         ..


      !        !  :Big Grin:     ,   ,  !    ?        ?   ?    ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      !       !)))))  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> .... "" ,     "",      (     ), ..  -    ,      - .    ""  ..
> 
>   ,      -     .


       !       ,    !    ,          ,      !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

, ,  !?   !  !      !  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:    !!!!

----------


## Klim_ov



----------


## - ()

> 


 ,   ))))       )))  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!  ,  !    ,  ,      ,   ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:         ))))  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

-?

----------


## 56

> -?


!   ?! ,      -?)))

----------

> !   ?! ,      -?)))


  ? ?


  ,

----------


## Klim_ov

> ? ?
> 
> 
>   ,


 !

----------

,  !           ...    ,      ...
     :   ,     ,  ,   ,  -    !

----------


## - ()

> ,  !           ...    ,      ...
>      :   ,     ,  ,   ,  -    !


  !  !    !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      !      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,  !  :Wow:      !  :Wow:

----------


## Klim_ov

, !

----------


## - ()

> , !


!  :Wow:     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

20! :Wow:  ,      !  :Wow:

----------


## Klim_ov

> 20! ,      !


   ,

----------


## - ()

?  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  !  :Big Grin:     ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## Klim_ov

> !     ,  !

----------


## - ()

> 


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  !  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !  !


    ,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,  !


 !  :Wow:

----------

> !


, !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

, , !     ,     ...

----------


## - ()

> , !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    !

----------


## - ()

> , , !     ,     ...


  ...   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ,,     !  :Wow:       !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ,      ,        !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ...   !    ,,     !       !    ,      ,        !      ?


    ,   ....   .... .....     ,    ...

----------


## - ()

> ,   ....   .... .....     ,    ...


 !  2  !  :Big Grin:      !?  :Wow:      !  :yes:

----------

> !


     osfo

----------


## - ()

> osfo


 ?   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !  2  !      !?      !


  ,  ....

----------


## - ()

> ,  ....


  !  :Big Grin:    !    !))))  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?   ?


        ,   ,    ...  ,     .

----------

> !    !    !))))


  ...     ...

----------

> !    !    !))))

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,    ...  ,     .


     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


  ?

----------


## Klim_ov

> ?

----------

> ?


    ,     .

----------

> ?


  ,    .  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    .


 :Big Grin:    ,    :Big Grin:       ,  ...   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,         ,  ...


   ,    ?

----------


## - ()

> ,    ?


  :Wow:

----------

> ,         ,  ...


   ...

----------


## Klim_ov

> ...

----------


## - ()

> ...


 !?       ?  :Wow:

----------

> 


   ......

----------


## - ()

> ......


  ! 7 !   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:         2  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !?       ?


 ,  ,

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,


   !?  :Wow:  ... ***,      !  :Abuse:    )))  :Big Grin:         ? :Wow:

----------


## - ()

3      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !?  ... ***,      !    )))         ?


,     ....    ....  ???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ....    ....  ???


 :Big Grin:              )))    ,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

y -
  ...
   y,

 -.

Hy     y,
,  p,-
   y,
   .

 !    -
 ,   !
, ,  :
    -
  " "! :Super:  :Super:  :Super:

----------

> )))    ,


    ....

----------


## - ()

!  !  :Wow:   :Big Grin:     )))  :Big Grin:  :Wow:

----------

> !  !      )))


!

----------


## LF

> ,   .     -     .    ,   ,      .            -    .         ,     .    ?     ?      -       .           -    ...            .   . 
>     ,    -     ,    -   .     ,         .       - ...   ,          .       .       .
>            . ,        . ,    ,     . ,    .  - .
>  ,      , ,          ???    ,     -     , ,     . ,       - ,      ,      ..
>             . ...    - .      ,    ...       .
> 
>        ?  .  .   ,   ,    ,        .        ,          ...     .
> 
>  ,      .                . 
> ...


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  ,          :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

?)))))   ?)))) :Smilie:        -  "",    )))))  :yes:

----------


## - ()

!   !?   +4     -24!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,     - ,    ,      .....       ... :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,         ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

-  !  ! -   , ? -        ! - ?   ?
 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:      ,      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,  ,    ,   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

.     ,     . :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: !

----------


## - ()

-  ,  ,        ...   ,      ... :Wow:

----------


## - ()

.  ,  ,   ,  . , .       ?   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!    !  :Big Grin:    !  :Wow:

----------


## LF

:Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Klim_ov

> 


?

----------

,   !      !

----------

> -  !  ! -   , ? -        ! - ?   ?
>      ,      !


,    ....  :Biggrin:  
 ,   !   !

----------

> !   !?   +4     -24!


   -12...

----------


## - ()

> 


 ,   !  :Big Grin:    !   ! ))))))

----------


## - ()

> ,   !      !


!   !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ....  
>  ,   !   !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !,   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       !?        !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   ,    !   ,  !  :Wow:

----------

> !   !?


! .... ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ! .... ....


     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !,   !       !?        !   ,    !   ,  !


     .... , ! 
    .... ....

----------

> !


 !    ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> .... , ! 
>     .... ....


       !!!  ... , !  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !    ?


 :Big Grin:   !    ,    !))))  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> !!!  ... , !


 :Biggrin:    ! 
   ,   ...

----------

> !    ,    !))))  ?


 ....   -  ....     ,    ....  ...  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ....   -  ....     ,    ....  ...


!    !           !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !?          , !    ! ! ,      !  :Wow:

----------

> ,      !


 ,     ....    ,   ...... !  :Biggrin:

----------

> !    !           !


- !!!      !!!!!!!

----------


## - ()

> ,     ....    ,   ...... !


 :Big Grin:      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> - !!!      !!!!!!!


 ,      ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,      ,   !  :Wow:

----------

> !


 , !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## - ()

> , !!!!!!!!!!!!!


  !?  :Wow:

----------

> ,      ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !?

----------


## - ()

> 


      !    , , ,  ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      ,   !


  !

----------


## - ()

> 


!   !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:      !  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


  !?  :Wow:

----------

> !    , , ,  !


,      ....   !

----------

> !?


     ....

----------


## 56

> ....


  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> ....


     !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


   ,      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


   ?  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ,      !


 !    !  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


   )))

----------


## 56

> !    !  !


      .  , , ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !   !?


!!!!! ....... ..........

----------


## - ()

> !!!!! ....... ..........


 ?  :Wow:

----------

> )))


,   ,      .... ....    ?     ,        ....

----------


## 56

> !!!!! ....... ..........


 ?       ?

----------


## - ()

> )))


  !  :Big Grin:       !  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ,   ,      .... ....    ?     ,        ....


  !   .   .    .     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !   .   .    .     !


     ...     ?

----------


## 56

> !       !


    .    ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,      .... ....    ?     ,        ....


 !     !     8       !  :Wow:

----------

> ?


 ..... ....  .... ,   ....     !

----------


## 56

> ...     ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

> !     !     8       !


 -....    .....     ????????  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...     ?


      !?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  ....

----------

> !?


       !!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 


 :Wow:    !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !!!!!!!!!


  ,    !  :Wow:

----------

> ,    !


   ..... ...   !

----------

> !?


"" -    ?????  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ..... ...   !


 ,   !

----------


## 56

> "" -    ?????


 :  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ..... ...   !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     ! , !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> :  !


 :Big Grin:    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !


  ,    ...

----------

> ! , !


   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 56

> ! , !


 , .   .

----------


## - ()

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 , ,    ,     :Redface:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> , ,


   ...     ,  ...   ,   !

----------


## - ()

> , .   .


 ? ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , .   .


 ? ?  :Wow:

----------

> , ,    ,


,    .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ? ?


-, :     !

----------

> ? ?


  ....    ....

----------


## 56

> ....    ....


,   :  !  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   :  !  !


 .... ?!  ....      ?!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -, :     !


   !  ,      ,     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ....    ....


 :Big Grin:      !  :Wow:

----------

> !


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 56

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!


  ,       ...  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!


!       !  !!!  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !  ,      ,     !


       .      : ",  ,     !"      : "    ,     ?"

----------

> !       !  !!!


,       ....  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,       ....


  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,       ....


  ,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


 :Big Grin:    !    ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


    ???

----------


## - ()

> ???


  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !


  ?

----------


## 56

> !


    ,

----------


## - ()

> ?


  ,     !   !  !   !   ! !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


     !  !?  :Wow:

----------

> ,


... ....  - ,      ....      :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> !  !?


,      ,   !

----------


## - ()

> ... ....  - ,      ....


    !?  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ... ....  - ,      ....


      ?

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,   !


   ?

----------


## 56

> !?


  ,     :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ?


   ,   ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !?


 ,      ...     ... ,    ....

----------

> ?


    .....  ....  ...      ???

----------


## - ()

> .....  ....  ...      ???


     !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


      !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !?


   ....  ....     ....  , ,

----------


## - ()

> ?


      !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## - ()

> ....  ....     ....  , ,


  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


     ,   :Wow:

----------


## - ()

- , - ?
- , ,    
!
- --...      ?
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> - , - ?
> - , ,    
> !
> - --...      ?


   ,   ,     :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !


 ,  -  ...

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,


    ?         .       ,   . :Wow:

----------

> !


   ...

----------


## - ()

> ,  -  ...


 -   -     -    ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> -   -     -    !


 ,    ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,  !


 ...   ?... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...   ?...


   ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ??


      ! :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


   , ...........     ,     :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

> , ...........     ,


+1000000  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> +1000000


,    ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , ...........     ,


     ,     ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ?


  ....  .....   .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,     !


          ?

----------


## 56

> ....  .....   .....


      ,       ,          ,   ,   ... -,   !..

----------


## - ()

> ?


  -  ...

----------


## - ()

> ,       ,          ,   ,   ... -,   !..


 ...    !? :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> -  ...


  !  15 !

----------


## 56

> ...    !?


  ,  ! , !

----------


## - ()

> !  15 !


"!" -        ... :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> "!" -        ...


        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ! , !


 ,  ,      ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,  ,      !


  !

----------


## - ()

- ! ! -    ,   - ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> - ! ! -    ,   - ...


  ?!

----------


## - ()

> ?!


   !  !       ... :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !  !       ...


 ,   , ...  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!   !?    !)))  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !   !?    !)))


,    ?  ...  ... ...

----------


## - ()

> ,    ?  ...  ... ...


         ! :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!? !     !?     !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


  ...  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !? !     !?     !?


       ...  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ...  !


!    ! ! !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !    ! ! !


,       ! ( )   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,       ! ( )


  ?  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?  ?


  ,      !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !    ! ! !


, ....    !!!!!!!!

----------


## - ()

> ,      !


    !  :Wow:

----------

> !? !     !?     !?


    ,    ....    ,

----------


## - ()

> , ....    !!!!!!!!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !          !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ....    ,


 ))) !  :Big Grin:     !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


-   -     ,   :Big Grin:

----------

> ))) !     !?


-,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !          !


 ...  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## 56

> ...


  ,  ,   ?

----------


## - ()

> -,


      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


! . .  ...   :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ! . .  ...


         !  :Wow:

----------

> ?


    ....

----------


## - ()

:Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


   -       ,      :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ....


  ...?  :Wow:

----------

> 


 ....

----------

> ...?


  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ....


          !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...?


   23 !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    !

----------

> !?


,    ?!

----------

> !


 ?

----------


## 56

> ,    ?!


   !       :  ,  !      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 23 !


!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


!      !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ?!


 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


  ,    .

----------


## - ()

> ,    .


   ,  ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ?


  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


+1000000000  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 
,  ,

----------

> !      !


   ?  :Rofl:

----------

> +1000000000 
> ,  ,


  ,   ....  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 
   ,     ....      ....

----------

> !


    -.....      ...

----------


## 56

> ,   .... 
>    ,     ....      ....


  ,    ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> -.....      ...


       ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> -.....      ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


,  ,    ...

----------


## - ()

> ,   .... 
>    ,     ....      ....


  ! !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,    ...


    !  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ,


  , ?!

----------


## 56

> ! !


,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> , ?!


,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,


 !   ! :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , ?!


   ,         :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


    .

----------

> !   !


  ....  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ,


 .....  ....  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ....


,   ,     !

----------


## - ()

> .


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ....


 :Wow:  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,     !


 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


,            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !


 ,      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

.
   .
  :
-     ?
 :
-  ,     .
  10-  .   10-       .
 .
   .      :
-   ?
 :
-    ,   .
  10-  .  6- ,  .  4-,   . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,      !


         ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...


    ,   .

----------


## - ()

> ,   .


   !?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    !?

----------


## - ()

! , !  !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!    !              ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?    !?


 ,        :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !    !              ?


 !      :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> !     
>   ,


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:        ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!!! ? !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


  .          :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:   ! ::

----------


## 56

> !!! ? !?


    -   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !   !


    ,    !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    !


,   ,     ,    ,      :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ,     ,    ,


  ,   ....  ,  ,  ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ,   ....  ,  ,  ....


      ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  !


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> 


 - 
 ( )    ,   ()  ,     .      :Big Grin:

----------


## LF

> ?


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   ,       ,           :yes:

----------

> ,       ,


  ..... , ...

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,     ,    ,


      ?)))  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,  !


  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: !?

----------


## - ()

> - 
>  ( )    ,   ()  ,     .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       !

----------


## - ()

> ,       ,


 !!!       !  !!! ))))  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ..... , ...


      !?   !      !  :Wow:

----------

> !?   !      !


    !       ....    !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !       ....    !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:        !

----------

> !


   !!!!!!!!

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  ,    !!

----------


## - ()

> !!!!!!!!


 !!!   !!!    !!!     !? :Big Grin:

----------

> !!!   !!!    !!!     !?


    18:00  , ,       ... ,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    !!


    ,

----------


## - ()

> 18:00  , ,       ... ,


 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


   !     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!   ..... ....!  :Big Grin:   !!!

----------

> !   ..... ....!   !!!


... ....      ...  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> ?)))


      ,  .     ,    :Stick Out Tongue: .    ...        :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ... ....      ...


  !   .   -    :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    !!


!   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

!  :Wink:

----------


## - ()



----------


## - ()

> ... ....      ...


  ?    !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !   .   -


  !   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?    !


  ,    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !   ?


      !

----------


## - ()

> !   !


     ,  3 ,   !    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,  3 ,   !


,    ,    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ?


       ,           ,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


   ! :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,    ,


     ,      :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


 ,         ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


    ,     ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,         ?


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,


   ,   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


    ?

----------


## 56

> ,   !


    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ?


 !?     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?     !


       ,         .

----------


## - ()

> ,         .


     ,     :Wink:

----------


## 56

> 


250

----------


## 56

> ,


,       .   ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,       .   ,


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


  ? ?

----------


## - ()

> ? ?

----------


## 56

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


,    ,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,    ,


         ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


  ,    .    :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    .


 ,     ...  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,     ...  !


  ???  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ???


 :Big Grin:     ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


  ,   !      -, -. ,     -   :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


       ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


  ,   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


Ÿ  ,   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> Ÿ  ,   ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,         :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> ,


      ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


,        !

----------


## - ()

> ,        !


,  !        !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,  !        !


    !  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,          ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,          ,


       ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


 ,    .          :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,    .


 ,     ,               !  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ,     ,               !


,        ?  :Biggrin:  :Mocking:  :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> ,        ?


      ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


      ! :Wow:  ,     ,      :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## - ()

> ! ,     ,


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


    300     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 300


       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> 


,  !    !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:    ...    ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,  !    !    ...    ?


,   ,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,     ?


   ?    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?    !


     ?

----------


## - ()

> ?


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


,       ,   ...

----------


## - ()

> ,       ,   ...


  ,    ! :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,    !


,   ,      ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,      ,


   ?   ,       :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!! !! !!!    !!!  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !! !! !!!    !!!


   ... !..  ...  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ... !..  ...


    !       !

----------


## 56

> !       !


 ,        -,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

,    ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

...    ,    :
-  !    ,   ,     ,          !
   ,      ,  :
-     !     - ,    "
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## - ()

,       :
- ...
  !   -   .
  :
-  ?
 :
-     ?  !!!
-     ,  !  !

 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## - ()

.   ,      .   : -    ??? ,  , ,  !!!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

!

----------


## - ()

( )    ,   -   !?  :EEK!:

----------


## osfo

.    .

----------


## - ()

> .    .


      !)))  :Wow:

----------


## osfo

,    ,   ,    -   .      .

----------


## - ()

:Silly:       ... !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,       ,         !    :    , ?
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:        !?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!!! !!!  !!!     !!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !!! !!!  !!!     !!!


,   !
     !!!!!!!!!

----------

......   ....... ....  ....  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## - ()

> ,   !
>      !!!!!!!!!


    !))))    !  :Big Grin:   ? ?

----------

> !


 !

----------


## - ()

> ......   ....... ....  ....


 :Lol:        ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


    !?  !  :Wow:

----------

> !))))    !   ? ?


, .     ,   wi-fi,    .

----------


## - ()

> , .     ,   wi-fi,    .


  ?       !

----------

> !?  !


    ,  , , 10:36

----------

> ?       !


   ,    ,  ,  .      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,  , , 10:36


....   2   :Wow:   !  :Wow:

----------

> ....   2    !


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:   ,     !

----------


## - ()

> ,     !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


..............

----------


## - ()

> ..............


  ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


!)))

----------

> !


       ....       ,   ....  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

:Girl Blush2: 


> ,    ,   ,    -   .      .

----------


## 56

> ....       ,   ....


,     ,  !..     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ....       ,   ....


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


       .  ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,  !..     !


  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> 


  ""....

----------


## - ()

> .  ...


       !  :Wow:

----------

> ,     ,  !..     !


  ???

----------


## - ()

> ???


  :Wow:      !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


      -  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ???


  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> -  ?


   ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


  -...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 


  !?     !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,     ?


 ,  . , ... ...

----------


## - ()

> -...


   !  :Wow:

----------

>

----------


## 56

> !?     !?


   , !

----------


## - ()

> , !


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,  - ... ,  ?    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


, :     ...  :Redface:

----------

> , :     ...


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  ,     ....

----------


## 56

> !


   100 !        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,  - ... ,  ?    ...


    ?  ...,     ,   ?   ...

----------


## - ()

> , :     ...


  :Wow:

----------

> ,  - ... ,  ?    ...


    ,

----------


## 56

> ?  ...,     ,   ?   ...


    ,     .     -   ,  ,   ,  ,     .

----------


## 56

> ,


  " "?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     "" !   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:          ,   ,    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> "" !           ,   ,    ...


 :    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,     .     -   ,  ,   ,  ,     .


...  ... ... ...   ... 100-150 ...

----------


## 56

> ...  ... ... ...   ... 100-150 ...


  , . ,    .    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...  ... ... ...   ... 100-150 ...


, ,   ???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> :    !


       , . 132    :Wow:

----------


## 56

> , ,   ???


 , ... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> , . 132


  , ...  ! :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> , ,   ???


    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


   ?

----------


## - ()

> , ...  !

----------


## 56

> 


  ,   ,       !  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> ?


4      ,    ? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 4      ,    ?


 ,    !

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,       !


       ?

----------


## 56

> ?


         ...  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ...


       ? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


     .  ,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> .  ,  ,



 !   !

----------


## 56

> !   !


     ,   ,    . ,   :Wink:

----------

> !   !


, !

----------


## 56

> , !


,    .         :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

!          !  :Wow:   :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:   ,    !?))))  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !          !    ,    !?))))  !


  ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , !


 !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


       ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


    ?

----------


## - ()

> ,     ?


     ,       !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:            !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> ?


   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,       !            !


,    , .  ,         .     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !


 ,    ,          :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,   ?

----------


## - ()

> ,    , .  ,         .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:          ?

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,


  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,   ?


  !  ,      :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !  ,


   !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!     !?  !?    !? !!!          !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

....   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


 !  !   -, ,  ,        !      ,   !  :Wink:

----------

> !          !    ,    !?))))  !


 ,  ?     ?!

----------


## 56

> ....   !


, - !

----------


## - ()

> !  !   -, ,  ,        !      ,   !


 ?  ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:        !?       !      - !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,  ?     ?!


, ,   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , - !


 ,     !  :Wow:

----------

> !     !?  !?    !? !!!          !


      !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  
   ,    ,   40-50

----------


## 56

> ?  ?        !?       !      - !?


       !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ,   !


  -    !  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ,     !


  .

----------


## - ()

> !  
>    ,    ,   40-50


   ,   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> -    !


    .          .

----------


## - ()

> .


  ! !  :Wow:

----------

> !


 ... !  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


  :Wow:

----------

> ! !


       .....

----------


## - ()

> .          .


 :Big Grin:       ? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


 ,  .    ?

----------


## - ()

> .....


  ,     ... ?   ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,  .    ?


 ,       !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,       !



,  -!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,     ... ?   ,    !


,    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,  -!


 ?   ?         !  :Wow:

----------

> ,     ... ?   ,    !


??????   - ....

----------


## 56

> ?   ?         !


 ...   ,  "   "?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ??????   - ....


, .          :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ??????   - ....


      ,      ... ...    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...   ,  "   "?


 ?

----------


## 56

> ,      ... ...    !


      .

----------


## - ()

> , .


 ...  !

----------


## 56

> ?


Ƹ   ,     ! ? !    !

----------


## - ()

> Ƹ   ,     ! ? !    !


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...  !


  .    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> 


  ,    ,     ..

----------


## - ()

> .    ,


     5     ,     !

----------

> ,      ... ...    !


 ,  -    ....   ,     ...

----------

> 5     ,     !


...       ....   ...    ...

----------

> .    ,


  , .  ,    ....

----------


## - ()

> ,  -    ....   ,     ...


   ,  ,   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 5     ,     !


 ,     ...   :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...       ....   ...    ...


   !    ..    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> , .  ,    ....


  .  .

----------


## - ()

> ,     ...


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

?

----------


## 56

> 


    ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?

----------


## 56

> ?


,      ?!

----------


## - ()

> ,


    !

----------


## - ()

> 


    !  !       !

----------


## 56

> 


 !   !

----------


## - ()

> ,      ?!


  ,       !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !  !       !


...      ...  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,       !


    :     ,    .

----------

> !  !       !


  ,    ....?

----------


## 56

> ,    ....?


   .    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ....?

----------


## - ()

> .


  :Big Grin:

----------

> .


  ,      ???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:   ,    ???
....  ,     ....

----------


## 56

> 


 ,  .     .

----------


## 56

> 


?!

----------


## 56

> ,      ???   ,    ???
> ....  ,     ....


  :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ???   ,    ???
> ....  ,     ....


          !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


   ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> !


   , !!!!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## - ()

> ,


   2 ?

----------

> 


!

----------


## 56

> 2 ?


,     .

----------


## 56

> !


    "",  ,

----------


## - ()

> , !!!!!!!!


     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


,      ?

----------


## - ()

, ,  ,    ,     !
:
       ?
:
 ,      ,   ?

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

.   :
  ,       ,     ?
  ( ):
  ,  ???
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


 ???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ???


  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ???


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,  , . ,   , , .     :
   ?
 ,     !!!
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  ,        :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,  , . ,   , , .     :
>    ?
>  ,     !!!


 , ,  ?

----------


## - ()

> ,


   ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


  , -,    ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


       !      !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !      !


   ...    :Big Grin:

----------

!   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

16       ,   ,  ,   ,       ,      ,     ,   ,   ,       !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !   ...


 !    10   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 16       ,   ,  ,   ,       ,      ,     ,   ,   ,       !


  ,      .         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !    10   ?


 - 
 ,     .

----------


## - ()

> ,      .


   !?          !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?          !


,  ,   ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,   ,


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


,    ,      American Express,     :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,      American Express,


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       ?

----------


## 56

> ?


,   ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,


     !  !     ! :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !  !     !


, ,    . .   .

----------


## - ()

> , ,    . .   .


   ?   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?   !


   . ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> . ,


            -   :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


    ...   ... ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ...   ... ,


   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


,   ?      .          ?

----------


## 56

> ?


      .       .    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ?      .          ?

----------


## 56

> 


     ?  :Wow:

----------

... 
,        10 ,    ,    ....     ,      ....  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ?


      !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


-    ,  ...     ,  ...  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> ... 
> ,        10 ,    ,    ....     ,      ....


       !?   !?  !       !!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -    ,  ...     ,  ...

----------


## 56

> 


  ,   - ... ""!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


,      ?     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> !?   !?  !       !!!


   ....       ?! ???????

----------


## 56

> ....       ?! ???????


,  ,   ?

----------


## - ()

> ....       ?! ???????


   !   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !   !


  ,    -     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ?     ?


     !     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,   ?


   !    - ,  !   :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !     !


  .  . -  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> .  . -  !


       !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !    - ,  !


     !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !   !


 .....

----------


## 56

> !


,        :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


?  :Big Grin:

----------

> !    - ,  !


....  .......   :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ?


 ,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ....  .......


,   .  . ,  .    :Dance2:  :Dance2:  :Dance2:

----------


## - ()

> ....  .......


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


    ,   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


,      :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


   ?    "" -  ?

----------


## - ()

> ,


        !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !!!


 
)))

----------


## - ()

> ?    "" -  ?


 :Big Grin:       !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


   .    .

----------


## - ()

> )))


  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


,    ...        :Wink:

----------

,   -....    ....   ,   ,       ..... ,        ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   -....    ....   ,   ,       ..... ,        ....


      ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,   -....    ....   ,   ,       ..... ,        ....


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:       .       :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## osfo

,  ..!!

----------


## 56

> ,  ..!!


, ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


.....     ....  , ....    !!!!!!!

----------

> ?


,    ,        ....

----------


## 56

> .....     ....  , ....    !!!!!!!


 ,    ,  ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,    ,        ....


      ...   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ,  ,


    !!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Rofl:

----------

> ...


    ....    ?????  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!


    ?   ?

----------


## 56

> ....    ?????


  :Wink:

----------

> ?   ?


,     ,      ....        ?

----------


## 56

> ,     ,      ....        ?


     ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ?


  ....

----------

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ....


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> 


       ...   !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## osfo

> , ?


for everything

----------


## 56

> for everything


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...   !


    .....    -   .....  ,     ....  :Biggrin:

----------

> 


   ?     .....

----------


## 56

> .....    -   .....  ,     ....


      .     ?  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ?     .....


  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


? ?  ?

----------


## 56

> ? ?  ?


  :Wink:

----------

> 


  .... ,   !!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> .... ,   !!!!!!!!!


   ,       :yes:

----------


## osfo

> 


  .....

----------


## 56

> .....



 :Wow:  ,  ! 
   450  :Wink:

----------


## osfo

> ,  ! 
>    450


      200  ... 450..... ..

----------


## 56

> 200  ... 450..... ..


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:      ,      ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## osfo

> ,      ...


  ...      ..

----------


## 56

,      !  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
 !

----------

> ,      ! 
>  !


  :      , .....   ..

----------

> ,  ! 
>    450


     ...    "" ,   450....  -

----------


## osfo

> ...    "" ,   450....  -


,-       ..

----------

> ,-       ..


 ,  ....

----------


## osfo

> ,  ....


 ?   ,    ?

----------

> ?   ,    ?


      - 440,   450 -   .   ,       ""

----------


## osfo

> - 440,   450 -   .   ,       ""


   ??!!!      7    !!!  ""  .

----------

> ??!!!      7    !!!  ""  .


     ...

----------


## osfo

> ...


 ,       -   ... , ,     "".

----------

> ,       -   ... , ,     "".


  ,  -      " "  2015 ,     . ,

----------


## osfo

> ,  -      " "  2015 ,     . ,


,  ...- " " -  ..   ,         ..
       ((

----------

> ,  ...- " " -  ..   ,         ..
>        ((


      ,  ?  ,  ,         " "?
     " ",        ,    ,   .     ,    (     )  " "

----------

> ,  ...- " " -  ..   ,         ..
>        ((

----------


## osfo

> ,  ?  ,  ,         " "?
>      " ",        ,    ,   .     ,    (     )  " "


... ""   ...

----------

> ... ""   ...


  :   " ", ..      ,

----------

> 


,  .....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> :   " ", ..      ,


, ,  !        ,  "Solichnaya" -   ...

----------

> , ,  !        ,  "Solichnaya" -   ...


"" ...

----------


## osfo

> "" ...


      ... ""  ""..

----------

> ... ""  ""..

----------


## osfo

> 


, , , , ..))

----------


## - ()

> .....     ....  , ....    !!!!!!!


       ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...


    !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,      ....        ?


   !    !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:       ?     !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


!  ,          !   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ! 
>  !


!!!      !?     !?     !? :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

?   450?       !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!        !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?   450?       !


,  ,      !!!!

----------


## 56

> !        !?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,      !!!!


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

> 


    !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


    ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> 


     ,   ,     .

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,     .


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:     !      ! :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


   ))))   :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !      !


 , )))))))))))))      :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ))))


  ,  .

----------


## - ()

> , )))))))))))))


      !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,  .


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


"   "  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> 


  , ,   :   ?

----------


## - ()

,    ! !?    -   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:   !

----------


## 56

> ,    ! !?    -   !   !


  :Wow:          -     :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , ,   :   ?


  ,         !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,         !


 ,      ,       ?

----------


## 56

> !


  , !      !

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,       ?


 ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:   ! :Wow:

----------


## 56

,         ?   :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,         ?


   !?            :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


  , :   - ,     !    !

----------


## - ()

> , :   - ,     !    !


   ?  ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?  ?


,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  ,      !   ,   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,      !   ,   !


,        :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


     ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> !


     !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


  ,     .     :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,     .


    !     -,   ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,   ,     ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !     -,   ,  !


     .

----------


## 56

> ,   ,     !


        !  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> .


      ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     )))    )))       )))          :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


    ,     ? ( )

----------


## 56

> )))    )))       )))


    ?!  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ? ( )


     !  :Mad:

----------


## - ()

> ?!


!?     ,     !  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !


 )))))))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !?     ,     !


     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ?


    ?       ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?       ?


 -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> -


   -   :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

:Smilie:

----------


## - ()

!? :Wow:     ...

----------


## - ()

> 


  ,  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?    ...


 ,  ,         ?!

----------


## 56

> ,


 ...  ...   .  ... ,    ?!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

,        :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
 :Rotate:  :Rotate:  :Rotate:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,         ?!


       ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...  ...   .  ... ,    ?!


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:        ! !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ! !


   !..  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


          !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !..


   !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?


  :Girl Wink:

----------


## 56

> !?


   !  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> 


           I  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


    !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> I


 .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?


     , ?  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> , ?


        !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> .  .


       ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


   .    !     ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ?


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> .    !     ,


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !


  ,      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


 ,     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,     !


,     :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


     !  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> !


   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    !!!  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !    !!!


...    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...    !


   !   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !   !?


         ,    ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,


   40    :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 40


, ,    ?  :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , ,    ?


  ,
 ,   ,
 ,   !
    ,
   ,
   .
  ,
 ,   ,
 ,   !
    ,
   ,
   .  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!?  :Lip:

----------


## 56

> ,
>  ,   ,
>  ,   !
>     ,
>    ,
>    .
>   ,
>  ,   ,
>  ,   !
> ...


 .   .

----------


## 56

> !?


 ,  ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> .   .


  ? :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ...


    !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


   , , ,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !?


...    ...

----------


## - ()

:Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:     ... !     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ... !


 !   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


 "". , ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !   !


 !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> "". , ?


!     ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !     !


      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


     ?

----------


## - ()

!?     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ! :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?       !


,         :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


!!!

----------


## - ()

> ,


 ! :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !!!


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


    ,       !

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


   ?! ,  ,   ...  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> !   !


   :       ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> :       ,


,    ,
   ,     
 ,    , 
Ш ,     ... 
   ,     
-  -,   
 ,    , 
Ш ,     ...
   ,    ,      ,
  ܨ,   ܨ 
 ,    , 
Ш ,     ... 
    ,    , 
  ,     
 ,    , 
Ш ,     ...
     , 
    ,   
 ,    , 
Ш ,     ...
      ,
  ,    
 ,    , 
Ш ,     ...
   ,     ,
    ,   -
 ,    ,
 ,     ...
   ܨ,   , 
    ¨,  Ѩ   
 ,    , 
Ш ,     ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    ,
>    ,     
>  ,    , 
> Ш ,     ... 
>    ,     
> -  -,   
>  ,    , 
> Ш ,     ...
>    ,    ,      ,
> ...


   : "!"

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,     :Wow:  !      !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:       !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !  !


,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> ,     !      !       !


    ,          :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,


!  :Wow:          ! :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


   ,           !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !          !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,           !


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> 


        !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


,    ...

----------


## - ()

> ,    ...


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


   ? !  !

----------


## - ()

!   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !   !


 ?   ,  !?

----------


## - ()

> ?   ,  !?


  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,  ?

----------


## - ()

> ,  ?


  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


,       :Big Grin:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


,  ,      .     .   ,    ,     ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

!  :Wow:    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


,            :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ,


      !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !    !


  ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !

----------


## - ()

> 


   ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


!  !    !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,  !


  ,   ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !  !    !


  ?   - ,   - ...

----------


## - ()

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ?!


!...    !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> 


      ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


,      ,  ?..

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,  ?..


 : -   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> : -   !


  ,     ,    :Wow:

----------


## osfo

.
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  , !

----------


## 56

> .
>  , !


,  :Girl Blush2:  :Girl Blush2:  :Girl Blush2:

----------


## - ()

...     !  !?  :Wow:

----------

> ...     !  !?


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      .....    ...

----------

!

----------


## - ()

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      .....    ...


 !        !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


!   !  :Wow:

----------

> !        !


....  .....        .... 
, ,     ....  ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ....  .....        .... 
> , ,     ....  ...


 !   !   !     ,     !  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> !   !   !     ,     !


   ?    !

----------


## 56

> , ,     ....  ...


     ?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ?!


   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


  ,  -  . , .  -.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,  -  . , .  -.


 ...     ! :Wow:

----------

> ?    !


, !     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...     !


,           :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> , !     !


,    ,        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!      !   , ...

----------

> !?


!

----------


## 56

> !      !   , ...


    .     . ,  ...

----------

> ,


    ,    ,

----------


## 56

> !


, ,      !   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !      !   , ...


??? ??? -     !!!  :Biggrin:

----------

> .     . ,  ...


   ?

----------


## 56

> ,    ,


   ,       ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> .     . ,  ...


   ?

----------


## 56

> ??? ??? -     !!!


,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...     !


    ...      ....   ,     ...  ....

----------


## 56

> ?


      ?

----------

> ,       ?


,     !!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    !!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

> ?


   ....

----------


## 56

> ?


-, -  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ...      .....


   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,     !!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!


    ?

----------


## 56

> ....


        ,            :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


  ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


.              :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


 , ,  ?

----------

> ?


   !  :Girl Dance:

----------


## - ()

> .


 ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> .


?

----------


## - ()

> ?


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


     ...

----------


## 56

> 


  ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


    , ,  -    ...  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

> , ,  -    ...


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:     ,    !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 56

> ,    !!!!!!!!!!!


  ,    ...  :Dance2:  :Dance2:  :Dance2:

----------

,   (   !!!)....

----------

> 


 ? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,   (   !!!)....


 ,   !  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ...


   ....  -  ???
   ,     ...

----------


## 56

> ?


 .  ?

----------

> ,   !


   .....   ...   ...

----------

> .  ?


 ...

----------


## 56

> ....  -  ???
>    ,     ...


,     ...

----------

,  -  ?    ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> .....   ...   ...


  :Frown:

----------


## 56

> ,  -  ?    ?


  ?

----------

> 


     ....  .....  ,     ,  ,

----------


## - ()

> ,  -  ?    ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...


 ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 





> ?


,   ,    .....

----------

> ,     ?


  - .............

----------


## - ()

> - .............


          ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


,   ....

----------


## 56

> ,   ,    .....


   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ....


     ? :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


  !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


,

----------

> ?


   ....  :Dash2:  :Girl Cray:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 !   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ....


   ... ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ....


        !    !

----------

> !   !


     ........       ?

----------

> ... ?


 ....

----------

> !


   !!!!!!!!!

----------


## - ()

> ........       ?


   ,     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


   .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

4    ?  :Wow:     !?  :Hmm:

----------

> 4    ?     !?


,   ,   ....

----------

> 4    ?     !?


  -  ...    ...

----------


## - ()

> ....


    ,    ,   ?   !  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ,   ?   !


    .....

----------


## - ()

> .....


4        :Wow:

----------

> 4


   !

----------


## - ()

> !


 ...              !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ...              !


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------

> 


 ..... ...

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

, .....  ,    .....  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , .....  ,    .....


  8  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:           !  :Big Grin:

----------

> 8  !           !


 , -   ?????

----------


## - ()

> , -   ?????


     8   !  :Wow:    !  -   !    12!  :Wow:

----------

> 8   !    !  -   !    12!


, !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> 8   !    !  -   !    12!


      -....      :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## - ()

> -....


 ,  ...  !  :Wow:      !?  :Wow:

----------

> ,  ...  !      !?


 ....... ....  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  !

----------


## - ()

> ....... ....


  -   !  :Embarrassment:        ?    !    !

----------


## osfo

> 4    ?     !?


.     .  .

----------


## - ()

> .     .  .


,   !

----------

> -   !        ?    !    !


 ,   ,

----------

> !


 ,

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,


   , !     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  ...    ,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> , !     !


       ,    ,

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,


     ?       ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?       ?


   .... ,    ...     ...     ,   .

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:        !?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !?      !


,   ....

----------


## - ()

> ,   ....


  ,  )))))  :Big Grin:       ?

----------

> ,  )))))       ?


,    ...     - 7 ,     - 5

----------


## - ()

> ,    ...     - 7 ,     - 5


!  20  !  :Wow:

----------

> !  20  !


! !  ,   - 1

----------


## - ()

?    ... :Redface:

----------

> ?    ...


   -  ....  ...

----------

-

----------


## - ()

> -


    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


,   ,   80- ,

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,   80- ,


  35     :Big Grin:

----------

> 35


!     ,     ....

----------


## - ()

?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


,      ,    (    ).

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,    (    ).


 !            :Wow:

----------


## - ()

3  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,    :Big Grin:

----------

> 3


! !

----------

> !


    ( ),

----------

> ,


 ,      (  )

----------


## - ()

!   !!! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!   !!!       !  :Wow:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

ALF ! :Wow:   ()       ?  :Wow:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

:Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!            :      :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!-!!-!!!-!!!!-!!!!!-!!!!!!-!!!!!!! -    ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:          !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !   !!!       !


!
    !  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> !
>     !


 :Big Grin:     !    !  :Big Grin:    !?  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## 56

> !            :


,      :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !    !    !?  !


,  ...  :Rotate:  :Rotate:  :Rotate:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  ?   !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ...


 :Lip:  ,  ?

----------


## 56

> ?   !


     ,   ,   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,  ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## osfo

.
,    .  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## 56

> .
> ,    .


, Osfo! 
   .      :Wink:

----------


## osfo

> , Osfo! 
>    .


......   ,       .
.. ,  -  .   ,    .

----------


## - ()

> 


 ,    !  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ......   ,       .
> .. ,  -  .   ,    .


Osfo,         :Wink: 
 ,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,    !


   ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## osfo

> Osfo,        
>  ,    ,


  Snatch...   ...  - ... ..

----------


## - ()

> ?!


     ,   !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


,   , ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ALF !  ()       ?


    ................... :Hmm:  :Hmm:  :Hmm:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Wow:

----------

!!! ,      ....

----------

,.     .   ..

----------

> ,.     .   ..


,  ! !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

? ? ?

----------

> ? ? ?


   !    .  , ,   .    ?

----------

> !    .  , ,   .    ?


   .     .  . .     .

----------


## - ()

!     ! !  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:     !?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

!     ...   ... , !? :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!   !?   !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!    !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!?  !     !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !!! ,      ....


    !         ,       !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!   50     !  :Wow:

----------

> !   50     !


    ....

----------

> !?  !     !?

----------


## - ()

> ....


 !  :Wow:

----------

> !   50     !


!    .       . :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


  !    !    ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !    .       .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  !?    !?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  !  :Embarrassment:

----------

> !?    !?  !


    . :Wink:

----------


## 56

> .


 !!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> .


   !?  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> !   !?   !?


    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !?


.     . :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !!!!!


 ,    ,       ? :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> .     .


  !     !!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:     !  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ...


 ,    ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    ,       ?


  ! ,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,    !


  ,   !  :Wow:  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> !


   ,    ,     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !    !    ?

----------


## - ()

,    !         ,    ,         !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,   !


   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


, ,      ,   ?  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## 56

> !


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

18?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ! - ...       ...       ,    - , , , !!!!!       !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , ,      ,   ?


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> 18?    ! - ...       ...       ,    - , , , !!!!!       !


,    ,    ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Mocking:  :Mocking:  :Mocking:

----------

....    ...

----------


## - ()

,   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ....    ...


  :Pleasantry:  :Pleasantry:  :Pleasantry:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


,      ,      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ....    ...


 !?     !  :Wow:      ,   ! ... ...    ...    ...

----------


## 56

> !?     !      ,   ! ... ...    ...    ...


,    .     ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


-, ,    :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -, ,


   !  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    .....  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ....

----------

> !?     !      ,   ! ... ...    ...    ...


   ...

----------


## 56

> !


,  ,

----------


## 56

> ..... 
>   ....


   ?  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,


   ?  :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...


 ?!   !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ...


      ,!    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


    !

----------

> ?


   .....    ....

----------

> ,!    !


, , !      ....

----------


## 56

> ,!    !


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> .....    ....


  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> , , !      ....


  ...    :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:      ...  ...,  .... !...  ... :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ...        ...  ...,  .... !...  ...


   ,    ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ?


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


,    ...

----------

> 


   - ........  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## osfo

> !    !?


! -,    ..

----------


## 56

> - ........


,     ,       :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ! -,    ..


 :Redface: ! :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

!?  :Wow:

----------

> ...        ...  ...,  .... !...  ...


??????? ?????????    ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,


    ! :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !?


,   ,    ...

----------


## 56

> ,   ,    ...


   -      ,       :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !


 , ..................... :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------

> , .....................


.......  ,    - .....

----------


## - ()

> .......  ,    - .....


  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> .......  ,    - .....


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> !


  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


, ,  !   ()   ....   ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> , ,  !   ()   ....   ...


    ,      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> , ,  !   ()   ....   ...


,  ,     ,      :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


$  ?  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ,      !


  ,   !    :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> $  ?


   ,  .   !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ,     ,


  ,    ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,  .   !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   !


    ....  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

> 


      ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ....


 ,   ?

----------


## - ()

> ....


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ....


    .

----------


## - ()

?      ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?      ?


?    .     .

----------


## - ()

> ?    .     .


?     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?     !


   .       :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

> .


 :Big Grin:       !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


  !  :Smilie:

----------

> 


,   ......  ....

----------


## - ()

> !


 ,   !  :Wow:

----------

> !


  ....

----------


## 56

> ,   ......  ....


, !   !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ......  ....


 :Big Grin:       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


  :Big Grin:   , -     :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


, !    .       :Redface:  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ....


 :Redface:      !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?


 ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , -


 :Big Grin:     ))) :Big Grin:

----------

> )))


 ....   ....

----------


## 56

> )))


  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

, ,   !?  :Frown:

----------


## 56

> , ,   !?


 - ?

----------

> , ,   !?


  ....     ....  :Biggrin:

----------

,   ...

----------


## 56

> ....     ....


,       , ,     : , ,   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> - ?


.... :Frown:

----------


## 56

> ,   ...

----------


## - ()

> ....     ....


 :Frown:

----------


## 56

> ....


      ,      !  :Blush:

----------


## 56

> 


   ...    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,       , ,     : , ,


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:         !?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:           !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?           !


   ,      . ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,      . ,


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  ,       ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,       ?


     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    ,     !  :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !    ,     !


,            :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


    ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,  !


 ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 :Big Grin:         !  :Big Grin:     !  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !     !  !


,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!  ! :Wow:   !     !   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


 :Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !  !  !     !   !


      .      :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,

----------


## 56

> 


  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------

> ....


,    ......  -  !!!!!!!   !!!!!

----------

> 


!

----------

> ,      !


    ....

----------

> ,  !


,       ....

----------

> !  !


 ,       ,   ....  !

----------

> 


, ?

----------


## 56

> , ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> ....


,              :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ,       ....


    ,   ...  :Wink:

----------

> ,


     ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ....


     !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !


    ???????????????  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ???????????????


 ?  :Wow:

----------

> ???????????????


  ,   ....  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,   ....


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

......

----------


## 56

> ......


  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

> 


   .....

----------


## 56

> .....


,   ,  ...  :Wink:

----------

> ,   ,  ...


   ,      ........ :Rotate:  :Rotate:  :Rotate:

----------


## 56

> ,      ........


 ?!  ,    ,    ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?!  ,    ,    ...


,     .....  .....       ,      ....

----------


## 56

> ,     .....  .....       ,      ....


    ,  ,     :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ,  ,


 ????????? ??????????????

----------


## 56

> ????????? ??????????????


 ,     ,  ???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## LF

> ALF !  ()       ?


 :Wow:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,  ???


 .... .....  .....  .............

----------

> 


! !    !    ....

----------


## 56

> 


 !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ! !    !    ....


      !    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## LF

:Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> 


 , ,      :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    - ""....     !!!!!!!!!! ,    ,     !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## LF

2     ? :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> - ""....     !!!!!!!!!! ,    ,     !!!!!!!!!!!!


,          !  :Wow:

----------

> !    !


  ....     -.... ,    ,  ... , ....      ,    ....  ,  .....  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## LF

..... ,    :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> 2     ?


   ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,          !


 .....

----------

> ..... ,


  ....    ....

----------


## LF

? :Smilie:    .....    ......,         :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## LF

:Smilie:  :Smilie: ,    :Smilie:      .........

----------

> ?   .....    ......,


,   ,   ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?   .....    ......,


 .

----------


## LF

:Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> ,   ,   ....


 ,  ALF,    ?  :Redface:

----------

> ,        .........


   ......   ()          ....

----------


## 56

>

----------


## LF

> ,  ALF,    ?


  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## LF

> 


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

>

----------


## LF

> 


    ,   ....     :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ....


 .. ..  ?

----------


## LF

> .. ..  ?


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

> 


 :Biggrin:      ...

----------


## - ()

!!!  :Wow:     !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !!!     !?


.        ...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> .        ...


  !  :Wow:       ?   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !       ?   ?


-       :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -


 :Wow:       !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


    ?   :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ?


,   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,   !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 


    ! :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


,      ...  ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

... .... !

----------


## 56

> ... .... !


, 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ...  ...


      !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


-

----------


## - ()

> ... .... !


...... ...   .........  ... ... :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


     -    :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> -


    !    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> -


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


      !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !    !


,  , -   ...  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ,  , -   ...


   !?  :Wow:

----------

> !


    ,   ?

----------


## - ()

!?               !?  :Wow:

----------

> !    !


   ???      ,  ...  ...   ???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


 ,  .   ,   -       :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ?


  :Wow:

----------

> !?               !?


 ,   ! -,   ....   ,  -,    ,        :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ???      ,  ...  ...   ???


  ,  !  :Wow:

----------

> ...... ...   .........  ... ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,  .   ,   -


 :Wow:      !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,  !


 -  : "   "?

----------

> ,  !


  ,     23  -  !

----------


## - ()

> 


   !   !?  !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,     23  -  !


,       !  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> ,     23  -  !


          99% :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -  : "   "?


  ,       !? :Wow:

----------

> !   !?  !?


  !

----------

> ,       !

----------


## - ()

> !


  ,        ! :Wow:

----------

> ,        !


     : -12

----------


## Klim_ov

> -

----------


## - ()

> : -12


    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!?     !... :Wow:

----------


## - ()

... :Wow:  ,        :Wow:

----------

> !


 !      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ... ,


 ,  !

----------


## - ()

> !      !


   !?  :Wow:    ...  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,  !


   ... ......    !  :Wow:

----------

> !?    ...  !


    ,    ,   -  ?

----------

> ... ......    !


 ,  ???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,   -  ?


   !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ???


         ...     ?   :Wow:

----------

> !?


  !    !    ,        ,  ,

----------

> ...     ?


 !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !    !    ,        ,  ,


    !     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


 :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:    !?

----------

> !?


     !

----------


## 56

> !


,     ,     ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?     !...


,             :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> !


 :Big Grin:   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...


  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !?


     : ?  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> : ?  ?


 :Big Grin:      ! :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?


    ,   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


  , ,    :Frown:

----------

> ,     ,     ,


    !

----------


## 56

> !


!!!  ... ... !       !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


        !       !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !!!  ... ... !       !


     ?  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !       !


 :Big Grin:     !

----------


## 56

> !


--,  ,   ,   ,   ...  :Redface:

----------

> !


...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?  !


  ,         :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> ...


,    ?..        ......  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> --,  ,   ,   ,   ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ?..        ......


   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


   ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,    !     !  :Wow:        !  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ?..        ......


 ...    ...

----------


## 56

> ,    !     !        !


  ...

----------


## 56

> ...    ...


,         !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ...


  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ,         !


???????? ,

----------


## 56

> 


  ,

----------


## 56

> ???????? ,


   .    ,      :Redface:  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ???????? ,


 ? ,?  :Wow:     !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ? ,?     !


, ,    ?

----------


## - ()

> ,


       !   !  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> .    ,


      ...  -

----------


## 56

> ...  -


   ? ,   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ? ,   ?


    ....

----------


## 56

> ....


,    !    !     ,    !  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> ....


         , ? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> , ?


  :    !      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

,   ?   : ",   ?.."         : "  ?"

 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> ,   ?   : ",   ?.."         : "  ?"


   ! : -! :    !

----------

> ,    !    !     ,    !


 :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> ! : -! :    !


           ... :Wow:

----------

> ,   ?   : ",   ?.."         : "  ?"


 :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ...


-,

----------

> ...


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


  !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


! ,           :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?


, ,   ,   !  :Wink:

----------

> !?


       ...

----------


## 56

> ...


- ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...


               ... :Wow:

----------

, ...

----------


## 56

> ...


,     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , ...


 :Big Grin:    !?      !

----------

> !?      !


    - ...

----------


## 56

> !?      !


 :Stick Out Tongue:  ,    ,

----------


## 56

> - ...


 -?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -?


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!  :Wow:   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


,   ...

----------


## - ()

> ,   ...


,   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,   !?


 ,  ...  ,  ...   ,      :Wow:

----------

> ,   !?


,     ,

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

!    :Wink:

----------

> ?


, !  ,  .

----------

,  !    ,  ...  ,  !

----------


## - ()

> !


  !? !

----------


## - ()

> ,  !    ,  ...  ,  !


 :Big Grin:  ,    !  :Wow:

----------

> ,    !


    ,    ... -12

----------

> !? !


  !

----------


## - ()

> ,    ... -12


    -30    100% :Wow:      !  :Wow:    !  :Wow:

----------

> -30    100%     !    !


 :Biggrin:      ....     :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


     !?       !?

----------


## - ()

> ....


     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

4...      :Wow:

----------

,   .

----------


## - ()

> ,   .


  :Wow:

----------

> 4...     **


  ?

----------

> 


    30 ,    ,    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 ....  ,  ?

----------

,    ... ,    ?

----------


## - ()

, ,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,


?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ... ,    ?


    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------

.  , ,   20   ?

----------


## - ()

> .  , ,   20   ?


  10   ,   ,     :Big Grin:   :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 10   ,   ,


     ?

----------


## - ()

> ?


  !  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

?  :Wow:

----------

> !


 !

----------

> ?


 ???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ???


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  , !    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!  ! !  !!  :Wow:

----------

> !  ! !  !!


!

----------


## LF

:Smilie:

----------

> 


 ,  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LF

,  ,            :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

,   .... !  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
,   !    !  :Biggrin:

----------

!    ?

----------


## - ()

> ,  ,


        !?      !  :Smilie:     !

----------


## - ()

> ,   .... ! 
> ,   !    !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !        !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !    ?


        ...  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !        !


 !   ,  ....   ,      :Biggrin: 
  ?

----------

> ...


      ,    .   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   ... 2

----------


## - ()

> !   ,  ....   ,     
>   ?


 :Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,    .   ,


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ... 2


 :Big Grin:    !?    ,        !  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !?    ,        !


,     .... ?   ,     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  ?   ,        ,     .......  ,  !

----------


## - ()

> ,     .... ?   ,


         !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?   ,        ,     .......  ,  !


               5    6   :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !?


 ...        " "  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 5    6


   ....    !

----------


## - ()

...  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

...    !    , ! :Wow:

----------

> ...    !    , !


  ,    ,

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,


     ?  :Frown:

----------

?

----------

> ?


,        ?

----------


## - ()

> ?


            15.00

----------


## - ()

17.00 :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

:Wink:

----------


## 56

> ...    !    , !


      ,       !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


 !  :Wow:

----------

> 17.00


, ,       ....     -     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,       !


   !  :Wow:    ? :Wow:

----------

> 


!

----------


## 56

> ?


,     !       !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !    ?


,        ,      , ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,     !       !


 !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,        ,      , ,


       !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


, !     !   !

----------


## 56

> !


  ,   ?

----------


## - ()

> ,   ?


 ... !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , !     !   !


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ... !


    .    . -  .    ,   . .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , !     !   !


....          ,     ....

----------


## 56

> 


, ,  ,   ? ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ....          ,     ....


, , !   ,      !  :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> .    . -  .    ,   . .


 ?  ?  :Wow:

----------

,    ,     ""   ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , ,  ,   ? ,


        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,     ""   ?


   !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , , !   ,      !


  , !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,    ,     ""   ?


  !    !   ,   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !


  -!

----------


## - ()

> !    !   ,   ?


        !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -!


 :Dash2:   ?

----------


## 56

> !?


    !

----------

> ?


  !   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


,      !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !   !


,         .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,      !?


       !  :Smilie: 
      , ! 
        .

----------


## 56

:
  - ,      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ! 
>       , ! 
>         .


 :Big Grin:      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

:Rofl:

----------


## 56

> 


 -   - .......        
--!  ! :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> 


,    ?    !    ,  ,

----------


## - ()

> -   - .......        
> --!  !


!    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,    ?    !    ,  ,


  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !    !


   ?    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


     !?  :Wow:  ,  !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?    ?


  ...  ....

----------

> !?  ,  !?


-!    ....  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ...  ....


 ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> -!    ....


     ! , , !  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> -!    ....


  !  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 :Redface:   3 !  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ! , , !


 :Wow:   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


  !  :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> !


      !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> !


     !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


    ?

----------

> !


   ?

----------


## 56

> ?


     , ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> !


  ...

----------

> , ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ...


   , ,     !  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ,     !


,    ....   !!!!!!!!!

----------


## - ()

> ,    ....   !!!!!!!!!


   !? !?  :Wow:  !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

, !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!?  :Wow:

----------

> !?

----------

> !? !?  !?


...    !  :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> 


   !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...    !


        ! :Wow:

----------

,

----------


## - ()

> ,


  :Wow:

----------

> !


   !  :Shok:

----------

> 


???  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ???


!

----------


## - ()

> !


  !!!  !!!! :Wow:

----------

> !


 ,

----------

> !!!  !!!!


  ...

----------


## - ()

> ...


 ! !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

...    !         :Big Grin:

----------

> ! !


    4   .... 
 ???

----------

> ...    !


    ,

----------


## - ()

> 4   .... 
>  ???


 :Big Grin:  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  !?  !!?  ! !!!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !


      ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ....


 .  .   ... . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> .  .   ... .


     ?

----------

> !?  !!?  ! !!!


   ??? ,      ...

----------


## - ()

> ?


    !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ??? ,      ...


   !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!   ,           :Wow:

----------


## - ()

...   ... !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !?


,

----------

> !   ,

----------


## - ()

> ,


     ,  !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

: "    ,  @.."

----------


## - ()

-     .  : - "  ". : - "    ?" :Rofl:

----------

> 


  -!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> : "    ,  @.."


 :Big Grin:     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,      -     ! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> -     .  : - "  ". : - "    ?"


 :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> !


  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

,    ! !! !  !!!

----------

?

----------


## - ()

> 


 :Big Grin:   ! !  !  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ! !! !  !!!


   ! !

----------


## - ()

> ?


  ,  !

----------


## 56

> ?


      ... :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ! !  !


  !   ,      !

----------

> ...


   ?!

----------


## 56

> ?!


,     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 , ?

----------


## 56

> , ?


 ,      !  ,       !..  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      !  ,       !..


,  ???

----------


## 56

> ,  ???


, ,  ,    !  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,  ,    !


   ... .  ..... , ,   ....   ,  ....       :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ... .  ..... , ,   ....   ,  ....


   ?  , ?     ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ?  , ?     ?


  ,     ,          :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ,     ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


   ....     ....

----------


## 56

> ....     ....


,        ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,        ?

----------


## 56

> 


-,     :Wink: 
  !

----------


## - ()

> -,    
>   !


!!! !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !!! !


! ,      :Redface:

----------


## - ()

:Wow:  . ..  . ()  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ! ,


 !  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !  !


,    .   -     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> . ..  . ()


 ?   ?  :Mocking:

----------


## - ()

> ,    .   -


...  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...  !


  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ?   ?


  .... :Wow:   UAI  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ....  UAI  !


,     - , - . ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,     - , - . ,  !


         ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


? ,       ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ? ,       ?


        !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

!?  :Wow:    ?   ?

----------


## 56

> !?    ?   ?


,   - ,    ))))))))))))
 :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

!  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


 -    ,      :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -    ,


      !  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> !


  , ,  , . -                :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , ,  , . -


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:     ,         !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,         !


     ,        :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


-, , !

----------


## - ()

> -, , !


 :Redface:   :Redface:

----------


## 56

> 


      ?!  :Abuse:

----------


## - ()

> ?!


   !  :Sorry:

----------


## 56

> !


   ?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ?!


 ...      !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...      !


       !   !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,            :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


,      ,     ,         !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,      ,     ,         !


,        ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,        ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !    !


 ,    :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!?  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:       !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Lol:

----------


## 56

> !    !


    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ?


  ! !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ! !?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


!

----------


## 56

> !


  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> 


    !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


   ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  !?   :Redface:

----------


## 56

> !?


  ,      :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


       ?????  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?????


 ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


  ! --!

----------


## - ()

> ! --!


  !   !  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!    !?      !?   :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !   !  !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !    !?      !?


 ,    ,    ?       ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


       !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,    ?       ?


 ...   !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


!       !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...   !?


 ,     ,        :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !       !


     :         !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> :         !


        !? !  23 !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,


    !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !? !  23 !


  ,     24  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !?


  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


,   .       ,       :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,   .       ,


     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!!!   ,  !!!!    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


  ,    ,   7      :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,   7


  :Wow:         !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


  ,         ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,         ?


    !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


         - !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> - !


    !?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

! :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?


,  , -

----------


## 56

> !


    ?  :Wow:  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ?


    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

.      ...     . :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


   ?   ?  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ?   ?


      !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> .      ...     .


?  ,  ,     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


  ,    :Wink:

----------


## - ()

:Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


     ???  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ???


           - !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> - !


   :   -    ?  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> :   -    ?


         -  ,     -   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> -  ,     -   ?


,   ,   ?     ,   .    ?

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,   ?     ,   .    ?


...        !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...        !


 ,   ,  ,

----------


## - ()

> ,   ,  ,


             !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


       ))))))))))))))))))  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LF

:Smilie:  :Smilie:   ....

----------


## - ()

> ....


!  !!!   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ....


  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


 : ,    :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> : ,


    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !

----------


## - ()

> 


   ,    !   ,   !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

* !?*   :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    !   ,   !


   ,    ,       :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,


      !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> * !?*


 ,     , .

----------


## 56

> !?


--!!!  !  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

:Big Grin:   :Wow:

----------


## LF

> !


  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

,     ,    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 56

> ,     ,    !


  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 


     !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,    !  :Wow:  !!!  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

! !   !  :Wow:

----------

> * !?*


_!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!   ,   -   ...._ 

  ,  ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,  ,       ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## deklarant_

> _!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!   ,   -   ...._ 
>   ,  ,


!     ,       .
  .3.2.



> ( , , , , ,     )      ,         . ,                  .

----------

> !     ,       .
>   .3.2.


! !

----------

...       ...       .

----------


## - ()

> ...       ...       .


   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

-41  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...       ...       .


!  : "      ,    !"  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

!?   !?         !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?   !?         !?


   !  )))))))))))))))

----------


## - ()

> !  )))))))))))))))


 !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       ,   ...     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Wow: !   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !       ,   ...     !   !?


,     ,    ,     ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

?       :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,    ,     ? 
> 
> ?


        !?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
      !? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !? 
>       !?


 , ?      ,       ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> , ?      ,       ,


  !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


  ,  !  :Wow: 
       .  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ,  ! 
>        .


    !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


    !   ,     !  :Smilie:

----------


## - ()

> !   ,     !


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


          ?

----------


## - ()

> ?


  ,      !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,      !


,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,


,    :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> 


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


,      ,        :Mocking:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,


,    ,           ,    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    ,           ,


, ,   ,  ?  ,    :Wow:

----------

, !!!

----------


## 56

> , !!!


!  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ,           ,


 , !

----------

> !


    ....    -18  ,      ,

----------


## 56

> ....    -18  ,      ,


   - 35)))))))))   ))))))))))  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> - 35)))))))))   ))))))))))


.....
,    - ?

----------


## - ()

> , ,   ,  ?  ,


        ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , !!!


  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> .....
> ,    - ?


!  ,      :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , !


 :Big Grin:     !  :Wow:

----------

> !


  !

----------

> !  ,


 -   ???
 -  !
 -   ..... ?????

----------


## - ()

> !


    !  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


,     ,     .      ,     ,         :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


     ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ...


 ?   -    :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


 .

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,     .      ,     ,


    ,   !    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ...


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,   !    !


- ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> .


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


    !    !  :Wow:

----------

>

----------


## 56

> 


,    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,   !    !


   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


, ,         :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,


 -    , ?

----------

> ,    ?


    ,       :Biggrin:

----------


## - ()

> !


  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> -    , ?


  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## - ()

> , ,


 ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


,    ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,  !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> !


,   -      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   -


 ""???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    ?


 -  !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ""???


    ????????  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> -  !


    ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ????????


 !

----------


## - ()

> ?


   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


         .   7,    ,       .    ,         :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

?

----------


## - ()

> .   7,    ,       .    ,        
> 
> ?


!!!    !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


 , ,    ?

----------

> .   7,    ,       .    ,        
> 
> ?


 !      .

----------

> !


,          :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , ,    ?


   !  :Big Grin:     !  :Big Grin:  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !     !  ...


   , !

----------


## - ()

> ,


             !? :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , !


  :Wow:

----------

> !?


   ,    ?

----------

> 


   ,    ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,       !  :Wow:

----------

> ,       !


  , , ?

----------


## 56

> ,       !


    ?   ?   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> , , ?


,  ))))))))))))

----------


## - ()

> ,  ))))))))))))


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

,      !  :Wow:

----------

> ,      !


  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,      !


--!    , ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ))))))))))))


   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> --!    , ?


  !

----------


## - ()

> !


     ..... :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


,  ,      .  .  ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> .....


  !

----------


## 56

> .....


     ,      ,        .

----------

> ,  ,      .  .  ,  !


, !

----------


## 56

> !


    .  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> --!    , ?


  !  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> , !


   4 .         ?  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> !


  !        !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


, , ,      :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> .


     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , , ,


     !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


,   .

----------


## - ()

> ,   .


   !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


 ?    !    ,    .......... ,    ,      :Frown:

----------


## 56

> !


    5  .     50   !      .   50   !

----------


## - ()

!   ! :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 5  .     50   !      .   50   !


 ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !   !


,    ,   , !  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ,  !


    ,    ,      .

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,   , !


   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


 -

----------


## - ()

> -


    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ,   , !


, , ..   -    ! ,

----------


## 56

> ?


 -, -   !  :Wink:

----------

> ?


    ....  ,     .  -

----------


## - ()

> , , ..   -    ! ,


     !?

----------


## 56

> !?


     .   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !?


    ,   ,       .  ,  ... ... , !!!!!!!!!

----------


## - ()

> .   ,


,            !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,            !


 ,     ,        .    , , ,     :Wink:

----------


## 56

> ,   ,       .  ,  ... ... , !!!!!!!!!


-,       :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------

> ,            !


 ,     ,     ,

----------


## 56

> ,     ,     ,


  . ,  - .  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

> . ,  - .


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------

,    -?

----------


## 56

> 


  !  :Mocking:  :Mocking:  :Mocking:

----------


## 56

> ,    -?


     - ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> - ?


 ,    ,      - ...     ,        :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    ,      - ...     ,


  ,           ,          11   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

> ,           ,          11


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,   :      :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   :


,    !

----------


## 56

> ,    !


   !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !


,   ,     ,    ,    ?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,   ,     ,    ,    ?


      ,   , ,    :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> ,   , ,


!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


 ,   ?

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,        .    , , ,


    ...   ... :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,     ,


     !     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       !  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> . ,  - .


 :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:         !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...   ...


 .   ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    -?


   ,     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !....

----------


## 56

> !     !       !


,     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,      - ...     ,


    ,       !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,     !   !....


-,     :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,           ,          11


11  ... :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,       !


-,  ,      ...................

----------


## - ()

> ,   ?


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

?    ,     !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

,    !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?    ,     !


-,    ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    !?


,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> -,    ?


 2           :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 2


, ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> 2


  !

----------

> ?    ,     !


 -  .     ...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ,


   ... :Wow:

----------

> -,    ?


? ,  !

----------


## - ()

> , ,


      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ...  !!!!!!


,   ,       :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ...  !!!!!!


    ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -  .     ...


     !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


 , , ....   -41,   ?!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> !


          !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,  !


   ?

----------

> !?


 ,     -

----------


## - ()

> , , ....   -41,   ?!


      2 ,  !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ?


   0,1%  :Wow:

----------

> 0,1%


   ???  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 0,1%


    20!    - , ?

----------


## - ()

> ,     -


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ???


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ???


,     ,      :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


,   ?

----------


## - ()

> ,   ?


    ,      :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


    ???  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

:Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 
  ! ,      ....   !

----------


## 56

> ! ,      ....   !


 , ,    ,

----------


## - ()

> ???


 ,  !?  :Wow:

----------

> , ,    ,


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## - ()

> ! ,      ....   !


   !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:    ...

----------

> !?


 :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> ...


,    61-  ,   :       !  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

> ,    61-  ,   :       !


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> !?


 ,       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


  ???  :Big Grin:

----------

> ???


  !  :Yahoo:

----------


## 56

> !


 - !       ,        :Wow:

----------


## 56

,   ,         ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ,         ?

----------


## 56

> 


, ,      ,      ,     :Mocking:  :Mocking:  :Mocking:

----------

.....

----------

> , ,      ,      ,


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> .....


  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> .....


   ,     !       !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,     !       !


,

----------

> ,     !       !


  ..... ???  ??? ....  , , ,  , , ?

----------


## - ()

> ,


, ,     !

----------


## - ()

> ..... ???  ??? ....  , , ,  , , ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> , ,     !


      !  ,   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> 


 -  ?

----------


## - ()

!     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!  !!!  :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !     !


    . ,     :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !     !


,  ,    !

----------

> !  !!!


 ....  , !

----------


## - ()

> . ,


      !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,  ,    !


,        :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ....  , !


   ,     ,  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

... ,   ... :Wow:

----------


## - ()

! :Big Grin:

----------

> ... ,   ...


   !

----------

> !


!

----------


## 56

> ... ,   ...


 ?    ,      ?

----------


## 56

> !


 !     ?

----------

> !     ?


 -   ........

----------


## 56

> -   ........


   ,      ,    , ..............  :Dance2:  :Dance2:  :Dance2:

----------

> ,      ,    , ..............


   ...

----------


## 56

> ...


 !         :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> 


 ,   ,    :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

> ,   ,


 ...  ,  !!!

----------


## 56

> ...  ,  !!!


    .    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> .


   ,   .

----------


## 56

> ,   .


,  ,     ?  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------

> ,  ,     ?


     ? ,

----------


## 56

> ? ,


 ?.. , ,

----------


## 56

> ? ,


 ..............  ,    :Wink:

----------

> ..............  ,


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> 


     -  :Wink:

----------

> -


  ,      ?

----------


## 56

> ,      ?


  :Wink:

----------

> 


?

----------


## 56

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


    ?  ...

----------


## 56

> ?  ...


      ,       :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


 ,   - ... --------....

----------


## 56

> ,   - ... --------....


,       . , ,     :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

,    :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

> ,


!

----------

> ,       . , ,


  ...

----------

,     ,       !!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ,     ,       !!!!


, !       ?        :Mocking:  :Mocking:  :Mocking:

----------


## 56

> ...


    ,     !  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> ...


 !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,       !!!!


       !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


 ,   ?

----------


## 56

> !


,   ,    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> , !       ?


  !

----------


## 56

> !


,   !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,   !


    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


         !

----------


## - ()

> !


    !   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !   !


 ,   - ?

----------


## - ()

> ,   - ?


       !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


---!

----------


## - ()

> ---!


   ?   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?   ?


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> 


 !    !  :Redface:

----------


## 56

> !    !


 ,    ! ,  ,  !

----------

> ,   ?


    ,      !

----------

!

----------


## 56

> ,      !


,      ,        :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> !


  :  ,    :Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------

> ,      ,


 ?????  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ?????


  :Mocking:  :Mocking:  :Mocking:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ! ,  ,  !


 !  !  !  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !  !  !


   ,    ...

----------


## - ()

> !


  !  :Wow:

----------

> 


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:    !  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## 56

> !


,    ?

----------


## - ()

> ,    ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !  !!!!!!!!!


!  " !"   :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


- ,      -       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    ...


 ! -- ---!  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !  !  !


 - !  - !  - ! - !  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------

> - !


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> 


  ...

----------


## - ()

> - ,      -       ?


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


... !

----------


## - ()

> ... !


   !?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !?


 ,   -  !
    -   ... !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,   -  !
>     -   ... !


    ...    ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> ...    ?


,   ?

----------

> ...    ?


  ,    ?

----------


## - ()

> ,   ?


  ?    ?

----------


## 56

> ?    ?


  ,  !     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> ,    ?


 :Big Grin:  , !    ! )))     !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,    ?


  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> , !    ! )))     !


 , ...  :Mocking:

----------

> , !    ! )))     !


      ,     -

----------

> ?


       - ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,     -


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,     -


    .      :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> - ?


   ?  :Wow:

----------

> 


    ,  ,  .

----------


## 56

> - ?


, , !

----------

> .


 !      ?!   !

----------


## 56

> ?


    ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> , , !


    ,  ?     ?

----------


## 56

> ,  ,  .


  ,   - !  :Wink:

----------

> ,   - !


    ..

----------


## 56

> ,  ?     ?


   .????  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ..


 ! :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !


    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

!  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 56

> ..


  !  :Wink:

----------


## 56

> !  !


  !    !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !  !

----------


## - ()

> 


  !  :Wow:

----------

> !


   ,   ,   ???

----------


## - ()

! :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,   ,   ???


,  ,   ?      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


,    ?

----------


## 56

> !


, .  , .

----------


## 56

> ,    ?


   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , .  , .


  ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


, ,    -  , -?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , ,    -  , -?


  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> 


    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

, ?

----------


## 56

> , ?


    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


    ?   ?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , ?


  )))    ,  ,    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ?   ?


 -,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> )))    ,  ,


-      ?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> -,  !


   ?   :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> -      ?!


 :Big Grin:     ,   15   2   :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


    ,    ,   ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> )))    ,  ,


     -?

----------


## 56

> ,   15   2


 ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> -?


,        :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> -?


   )))     !  :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## 56

> )))     !


   !   :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 


 :Wow:       !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


 , ...

----------


## - ()

> , ...


    !  :Wow:

----------

> !


     ,   ?

----------


## 56

> !


  ,  -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> ,   ?


  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,   ?


   ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> 


    ,     !  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,


    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,     !


   ,      ,      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,      ,


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:       !

----------


## 56

> !


   ,      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

,     ...             :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,


   !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ,     ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    !     !

----------


## 56

> !?


 !.. ! !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> !     !


   ,     :Wink:

----------


## - ()

> !.. ! !


     !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ,  !?   !?  :Wow:

----------

> ,

----------

> !  ,  !?   !?


    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 


  ...! :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


   :       !   :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> !


   ,    !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...!


  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 56

> ,    !?


  ...  :Biggrin:

----------

> ...


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 56

> 


   ...  -  ALF     :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## - ()

> !


        !? :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


-   !..

----------


## - ()

> -   !..


      !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !?


,       ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> ,       ?


    :                     :Wow:

----------


## 56

> :


,      ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

:Wow:

----------

> 


 ....

----------


## - ()

> ,      ...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   !

----------


## - ()

> ....


  ?      !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> !


, - !

----------

> ?      !?


      , !

----------


## 56

> , !


... ! :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

> , - !


 
?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> , !


       !?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ... !


     !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ?


  !

----------

> !?


   -  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> !


    ... :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ...


... ,  !

----------


## - ()

> -  !


 
!?  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> !?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## - ()

> 


     ?       !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## - ()

:Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------

> ?       !


     ? 
   . 
       .

----------


## - ()

?  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

> ? 
>    . 
>        .


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:         !  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> !


   ,    !    ,

----------


## 56

> !


  ,           !

----------


## 56

> ,    !    ,


,    ,

----------

> ,           !


   ,

----------


## - ()

> ,    !    ,


  :Wow:     !  :Wow:        ! :Wow:

----------

,   !

----------


## - ()

> ,


   ? :Redface:

----------

> !        !


,     ,

----------


## 56

> ,


      ,         ,     .

----------


## - ()

> ,           !


  !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

> ,     ,


 -

----------


## - ()

> ,     ,


   !?  :Wow:

----------


## 56

,

----------


## - ()

> ,


    !  :Wow:

----------


## - ()

!  !   :Wow:

----------

> !


   ...  ,    -       .

----------


## - ()

> ...  ,    -       .


 :Big Grin:   !?    !?  :Big Grin:     !  !  :Wow:

----------

> !?    !?     !  !


, ,    ...        .

----------

> !?    !?     !  !


     .        .

----------


## - ()

181 ,       ! )))       ,          !   !  :Wow:     ,     )))  :Embarrassment:

----------


## - ()

!  !    !  :Wow:

----------

> ,     )))


...         .     ,   -  ,    ,    .  ,  !

----------

> 181 ,       ! )))


,       ...  181    ,       .       ?    ,   ,     . 
       .

----------


## 56

> ,       ...  181    ,       .       ?    ,   ,     . 
>        .


,    .           .

----------


## 56

,         ,     , , .   ,         ,        .

----------

, ,  !

----------


## 56

> , ,  !


  ,          :Mocking:  :Mocking:  :Mocking:

----------

> ,


 ?  ?
,  !!!!!!! ,   !!!!!!!!!! 
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ?  ?
> ,  !!!!!!! ,   !!!!!!!!!!


   ?  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

, ,  ! 
     ,
      ,
,   ,   ! 
   .

----------

> ?


,  .   .

----------


## 56

> ,  .   .


  ?    ?    ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?    ?    ?


  .

----------


## 56

> .


     ? :Wow:

----------

> ?


  .   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 56

> .   !


,     ,    ,             :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     ,    ,


 :Biggrin:  ,      !  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ,      !


  :Wink:

----------

> 


 , !

----------


## 56

> , !


   :    . :Redface:

----------

> :    .


,  ....  !!!!!!!   ! .... , ? ...

----------


## 56

> ,  ....  !!!!!!!   ! .... , ? ...


  :Mocking:

----------

> 


,    ! ,        ""  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> ,    ! ,        ""


  :Mocking:

----------

> 


  !  :Biggrin:

----------


## 56

> !


,         :Biggrin:  :Redface:

----------


## - ()

> ,       ...  181    ,       .       ?    ,   ,     . 
>        .


    ,      -1,5 )))     )))    ,      ,      ,  ,    ,         )))    )))      )))   ?)))          ?)))           ?)))  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,


  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      -1,5 )))     )))    ,      ,      ,  ,    ,         )))    )))      )))   ?)))          ?)))           ?)))


     .      .

----------


## - ()

> .      .


     )))       :Wink:     ?))))

----------


## 56

> ,      -1,5 )))     )))    ,      ,      ,  ,    ,         )))    )))      )))   ?)))          ?)))           ?)))


  .   .

----------


## - ()

> .   .


   )))

----------


## - ()

))  !  )))  !!!  !!!   !  :Wow:

----------

> ))  !  )))  !!!  !!!   !


.       .     ?



> ,      -1,5 )))     )))    ,      ,      ,  ,    ,         )))    )))      )))   ?)))          ?)))           ?)))

----------


## Klim_ov

!

----------


## Klim_ov

> )


   ?  !

----------

